# "The Guns of Walther"



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

There is a pretty good article about the history of Walther handguns in the latest _Handguns _magazine by Guns & Ammo. Feb/Mar `07 issue.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> There is a pretty good article about the history of Walther handguns in the latest _Handguns _magazine by Guns &
> Ammo. Feb/Mar `07 issue.


i have that issue.........nice isn't it???


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

It is interesting.... but a lot of info is missing.... like info on Manhurin, which was a huge help for Walther to even stay around after the war.....
also what many don't know, is that Walther made office supply after the war...I have a mechanical calculator sitting at my parents house waiting for me to be picked up..

anyhow here is what I noticed just looking over that articel.. I copied this from my previous post ........

You know I am just glad I know my Walther stuff....
I have not read the pages but glanced at the pics and their descriptions....
Page 50.... shown is a PPK/S not PPK made by/for Interarms in the USA
same mistake on page 54 top pictures... the blued one is a PPK/S not PPK... and the gold washed PPK in that picture is unless I am loosing it, not a aluminum frame PPK but a steel frame... the aluminum framed (PPK-L or Duraluminum) ones all had "full thickness" where the triggerguard was hinged.......










and here is a pic of my Walther calculator


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty kewl :smt023


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Yea I think so too.... and the condition is great since this beast is 40+ years old....
I can't show any more pictures as this is from the auction I won and the damn thing is sitting at my parents house in Germany... so I will have to wait till we go there this summer and then I will bring her home......
Earl has one on his site with a price of ???? POR..... can only imagine what he is asking for it....


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

That calculator is cool, lol.


----------

